# See our new product, the neptuneEQ-MS!



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello all,

Neptune audio is proud to announce our next product, the neptuneEQ-MS!

It's what people have been asking for. A lower cost unit, RS-232 connectivity, and best of all, it properly corrects and balances up to three subwoofers with up to five full range channels (5.3 channel)!

Bass management capability will include stereo bass (with LFE to all subs), Mono bass (with bass going to all subs equally), and mixed (stereo bass and "phantom bass" in the center woofer).

Expected release: Late August, 2010

Please take a few moments to have a look:

www.neptuneaudio.net

Hope to see ya there! :wave:

Ken


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Good move. Looks like a better solution to mainstream needs.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I just noticed this... :huh:

Definitely a wise move and it gets you in price competition with Audyssey, which is really your only stand alone full range auto EQ type competition, despite it being a custom install product.


----------



## fsrenduro (Sep 16, 2008)

It seems like you'll be alienating a certain segment of your potential market by only having 5 channels dedicated to speakers. At the very least you should make two of the sub channels available for a 7.1 system. Maybe they are but that isn't how it's worded in your description.


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for your posts everyone.

Mike, you are correct. Currently, the only product that we have for 7.1 channels is the original neptuneEQ. One goal with the neptuneEQ-MS was a reduced price point, especially considering the current economic recession. We have plans for other configurations in the future on both ends of the spectrum. The idea here as Sonnie points out, is to get us in a better, more competitive (and mainstream) position right now.

Ken


----------



## ScottRG (Feb 23, 2009)

Interesting 

"A lower cost unit", so what price would we be talking about then? I would like to know more precisely, but I guess it's too early to say right?


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Not at all Scott :nerd:

The MSRP will be $2,795 USD.

ETA: late August.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Hi Ken:

Is the original Neptune EQ unit being discontinued or is the new unit an addition to the line-up? I am still very happy with my original Neptune EQ unit :yay2: and wouldn't trade it for anything just yet!

Erle


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Erle!

Man, that is great to hear! I feel the same way. I had to remove mine from my system while I did some work on my theater room walls for a few weeks, and I couldn't stand it more than a few days; I rewired my system to put it back. Of course, I'm a little biased, but that is how I feel.:shh: When you really notice it is when it's _not there_.

This unit is in addition to the original neptuneEQ. We would like to create a diverse selection of products, but that original unit is my pride and joy...our flagship :R I'm very happy that you are enjoying it!

Ken


----------

